# cool fish room video, wish my wife thought it was as cool as i do



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

:drool:


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, this is what are basement used to look like


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty nice setups!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool, must be like a full time job keeping up with those


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

WOW, im EXTREMELY jealous. My dream basement.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

me too lol, ive convinced my wife to let me get a large 150G+ within the next year but shes not really liking the fish room idea lol. i'll keep workin on her.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Curious to see what this guys food,equipment,electricity costs are in the end?Must have some deep pockets !


----------

